# new software for pipeline integrity



## jägemaister

Hola a todos, ¿cómo creen que pueda traducir lo siguiente?
*CORPOS AD-A NEW SOFTWARE FOR PIPELINE INTEGRITY.*

*1. CORPOS AD-un nuevo programa para la integridad de tuberías de distribución.*

*2. CORPOS AD-un nuevo programa para la confiabilidad de tuberías de distribución.
Saludos.*


----------



## david_negrete

La primera me parece bien traducida y la más correcta.


----------



## jägemaister

Hello, David!! Sí, es así, la primera,, tienes razón... ¡¡¡gracias!!! l
Lo confirmé en un escrito traducido del ingles al español y en otros libros.


----------



## vicdark

Si tu consulta es referente a la industria petrolera, _pipeline = _*oleoductos.*


----------



## jägemaister

Si vicdark, tienes razón. Lo que sucede es que la traduccion que estoy haciendo se refiere no solo a oleoductos sino tambien a gaseoductos. Asi que debo utilizo "tuberías" que también es una traducción valida.  Pero se aceptan sugerencias


----------



## vicdark

Entonces sugiero usar "*oleoductos y gasoductos*"


----------



## jägemaister

Hola, vicdark..., sabes hoy encontré que se puede decir ductos simplemente, pero ya había hecho toda la traducción, pero seguí el consejo y utilicé gaseoductos y oleoductos.


----------



## Mxx

Yo no diría confiabilidad, diría Integración.

Corpos AD -Un nuevo software para la integración de tuberías de distribución


----------



## projectguy

Pipelines are used for the long-distance transport of oil, gas, minerals. Oleoducto, gasoducto and mineroducto are specific types of pipelines. More generally, "pipeline" is being increasingly tranlated as "tuberia de transporte". You can Google these words together with ASME B31 and get a lot of hits. 
Integrity of pipelines is concerned largely with the reliability of containment (leak detection). Confiabilidad is therefore a better bet than integridad or integracion.


----------



## Mxx

I think is talking about the software, and how is  this software going to work with the pipelines, therefore "Integracion" should be better, cause in software development you integrate all software with the rest of systems involved.


----------



## jua

*CORPOS AD-A NEW SOFTWARE FOR PIPELINE INTEGRITY.*
Hola, amigo, me parece que hay un error, creo que se refiere a esto: Corpos add a new...
Gorpos agregó un nuevo software para la integridad de la cañería.


----------



## jägemaister

*To Projectguy:*

I like the translation "tubería de transporte", I know it is translated as well as "Ductos". Thanks for confirm my doubt, because "ductos" sounds o.k. but I kind of like better Tuberia de transporte.

About the integrity, you are right Confiabilidad sounds better, however I used "Integridad" which is also similar but in this case it referes to the "integridad" as a structure of the pipeline so "confiabilidad" sounds more like if we should trust or not, goes a bit beyond than structure of the pipeline. Anyway both are O.k.  but in this case I decided as well not to go so different with the translated word from English to Spanish. 

*To MXX:*
well yes it is a software, but the software will study the  " integrity" of the pipeline if we can relay on it or not in case there would be corrosion. Therefore I can not use "integrado" because the software is not integrated to the pipeline or to a programm.  It just takes parameters from different measurements and inspections and makes calculations to know if the pipeline is in good shape.  But thanks for the comment, it made me think what it does really the programm = )....

*To Jua:*

¡¡Viejo!! "Corpos-Ad" es el nombre del programa. No hay un error. Y no es una cañería, es una tubería. Pero gracias de todas maneras.


----------

